# Nass - 9/20/09



## bvibert (Sep 20, 2009)

Met up with Woodcore and Brik at around 8am in the soccer field parking lot.  I guess powhunter overslept, so he missed out on the ride.  We got rolling at probably about 8:10 or so and started the quick loop that ends up coming back close to the beginning.  We decided to shoot back towards the cars at about 8:30 just to see if powhunter had made, we didn't see him so we continued on.  From there we did the trail down by the fish hatchery ponds, across punch brook, and up to the dirt portion of GW Tpke.  It was there that Brik had enough of us and decided to split down GW Tpke back to the cars before we got him too far away.  Woodcore and I continued on to the right to the second gate and rode that up to Stone.  We went up Stone a bit to the trail that crosses the stunt trail right below the ladder stone ladder drop feature.  We rode up that to the blue trail and headed east on it, through the rock garden, which I didn't fare any better on in that direction.  The section of the blue trail after the rock garden that we normally don't ride was fun, it's too bad it's not easier to incorporate it into rides.  From there we turned right off of the blue towards the dentist twisties, we stayed on the upper most trail, hit the lollipop trail and then headed out back to the blue the way that we normally come in.  We took the blue back down to Stone (finally nailed it all the way down to the road!) and crossed to head over to the kitchen by-pass.  Down the by-pass and across to the fat kid climb, across the ridge to the first DH section where we turned right back to the cars.  

The last section was a lot more fun now that I knew what to expect, I was a little too cautious the first time through by myself and as a result took it too slow and ended up walking a few sections that I rode without problem today.

Finished the ride a little before 11, making the ride somewhere around 2.5 hours.  I'll be interested to see what the mileage is, but it should be one of the longest Nass rides for me this year.

Great weather for riding today, started off a bit nippy at around 40 degrees. Felt fine in the sun in the parking lot, but was a bit on the cold side when we got into the woods.  I warmed up by the time we were done with that first climb out after the ST twisties at the beginning.

Nice to meet a new AZer; Brik, and a pleasure as always to ride with Woodcore. :beer:


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 20, 2009)

Awesome rip this morning! Nice to meet you Brik and as always a pleasure Bvibert. 

Todays ride was one of the best, if not the best ride for me so far this year (or for that matter ever). The weather was absolutely stunning, the trails are in prime shape and all the riding I've been doing lately is really starting to pay dividends. I cleanly rode a bunch of stuff today both uphill and downhill that I never thought I'd ever be able to roll!  Even though we rode a lengthy route with a healthy amount of climbing, I felt energized the entire duration of the ride and felt like I could have pedaled at least another couple of miles. 

I'm really enjoying riding out of the soccer fields! Although it's only my third ride out of this location I like the way everything links into the whole trail network and the options it provides for some longer rides. Besides there are some super fun trails to roll up by the fish hatchery! 

Our loop today came in at 11.2 miles with 2006 feet of climbing and an average speed of 5.2 mph. Although It felt like we climbed a little bit more and possible rode a little further, none the less an extremely respectable ride. Nicely Done! :beer:

Here's the track....

http://crankfire.com/trails/data.php?dataid=627

http://crankfire.com/map/index.php?tid=7&t=627&w=0


----------



## bvibert (Sep 20, 2009)

I too felt like I could have done some more miles at the end, but at the same time I was happy to see the car.  I've been beat all afternoon though.  Next time we'll have to do more of Stone east to rack up the mileage a bit.


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 20, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I too felt like I could have done some more miles at the end, but at the same time I was happy to see the car.  I've been beat all afternoon though.  Next time we'll have to do more of Stone east to rack up the mileage a bit.



Or venture down towards Reservoir Road from the 4-way and into Sessions Woods and make are way back to the base of the FKC via a ton of different routes!


----------



## bvibert (Sep 21, 2009)

WoodCore said:


> Or venture down towards Reservoir Road from the 4-way and into Sessions Woods and make are way back to the base of the FKC via a ton of different routes!



There's that too, and it would tie in more areas into one ride. :beer:

I'm feeling pretty beat up today, I can only imagine how I'd feel if we added on some extra miles.  It'd be worth it though..


----------



## Brik (Sep 21, 2009)

Nice trying to keep up with you guys. I believe that you only get better by riding more and riding with better riders. I rode faster with you guys than I usually do. Looking forward to more abuse in the future.

Jim


----------

